# Groupon rant



## Robin Usagani

I just cant believe it. Today they have a deal for a session with a local photographer for $69. This includes:
1. 1.5 hour session
2. up to 25 miles drive
3.* 15 high res. digital files*
4. up to 6 people


So she had 600 of this deal and it will be all sold out by the end of the day.

If I do the math 600*69 = $41,400. I assume she to pay groupon certain cut. I am not sure how much. The she has to pay for gas. And the most ridiculous thing is, she has to put a time slot for 600 people! The coupon expires it august 2012. I assume she wont be making any more money since she is giving away 15 high res files. Nobody is going to buy prints through her. I wonder if you are the 600th person calling to make an appointment, when is your photo shoot going to be? Next year? Your baby will be a year old by then LOL. Can someone explain to me what is going on here?

Here is the ad
http://www.groupon.com/denver/deals/ashley-henry-photographyhttp://usagani.com/TEMP/_ Groupon Denver.pdf


----------



## Christie Photo

I did some more math.

IF (and that's a HUGE if) the average time spent per customer is just three hours, then that's 1,800 hours.  I figure this is working pretty lean when considering travel to and from the 90 minute session and post processing.

That's a bunch of work for $23/hour.  And, as I said, it will likely require more time.  The IRS will want theirs.

Spending 40 hours/week on this project alone will fill the calendar for the year.

Wow.

-Pete


----------



## Mitica100

The way groupon works is by selling a certain number of coupons. If they do that, then the deal goes through. However, the seller has to substantially discount their products/services, as it was in this case. The problem with then is that they are not a reliable company. They asked me to do a deal with them at my coffee shop over a year ago and I'm still waiting their reply. LOL


----------



## Robin Usagani

UPDATED.. ADDED THE PDF OF THE AD!


----------



## Helen B

Isn't the Groupon percentage somewhere between 30% and 50%?


----------



## Mitica100

Helen B said:


> Isn't the Groupon percentage somewhere between 30% and 50%?



Yes, sometimes even higher.


----------



## eilla05

Wow. I could not imagine.


----------



## Robin Usagani

so if you assume groupon takes 40%, that means she will make 24000 in a day!  But then she is commited to do 600 photo shoots in the next 2 years.. is it worth it?  LOL


----------



## Mitica100

No, I sorry for the misunderstanding, I merely confused y'all...  The 40-60% off coupons are sometimes at even higher percentages, such as 75% off.

Groupon sells for example a food coupon at a restaurant for $10.00 and it's worth actually about $20.00, which is 50% off. If a certain number of people buy this coupon by a certain date, then the coupon becomes active, if not, the customers are not charged. Once bought, the coupon is redeemable within a certain period of time, usually a month or more, after which they become void. When someone buys a coupon for $10.00, then they can consume goods worth $20.00 for it and they pay whatever else goes over $20.00.  Groupon makes some money, which they will share with the seller. Say they make $10.00 from each coupon sold, then they give $5.00 back to the seller per each coupon and retain the other $5.00. It's a win-win situation, except that they are not that reliable. I tried to work with them about a year ago, I sent in my acceptance and all that was needed and it never showed up on the web.


----------



## Jayce

I think you guys are SERIOUSLY overestimating how many people will actually utilize their Groupon after buying one.  I would imagine >50% will go unused.


----------



## Mitica100

Jayce said:


> I think you guys are SERIOUSLY overestimating how many people will actually utilize their Groupon after buying one.  I would imagine >50% will go unused.



Huh? Clarify that for me, I didn't quite understand it. Thx.


----------



## Jayce

Mitica100 said:


> Jayce said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys are SERIOUSLY overestimating how many people will actually utilize their Groupon after buying one.  I would imagine >50% will go unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Clarify that for me, I didn't quite understand it. Thx.
Click to expand...


The majority of Groupon purchases are impulse based.  People say "that looks like a good deal", they buy the offer, and don't consider the logistics of actually using it, like scheduling a time, getting the family all prettied up, etc.  

Personally, if Groupon would let you limit sales to 50 or 100 units, I think it would be a great marketing technique.  As it stands now, however, it's just too much.  Even if only 1/4 of the buyers use their coupon, it's WAY too much.


----------



## Mitica100

Ahha! Yeah, that makes sense. Groupon will give back $$ to the business for the coupons used. The ones not used, well...  You know...  money earned by Groupon!!!

I was one of these users, I bought a $10.00 coupon worth $25.00 at a pretty good Italian Restaurant, I went there and used it within a week. I'm sure about 25% of the sold coupons get used, the rest go in Groupon's pocket.


----------



## el_shorty

A photography studio in Vancouver did something similar last month.
Their deal was 
-a one hour session
-15 image disc
-five 8x10s
all for C$59, and they sold 1332 of those packages.
You can read more here, and you can see the Groupon page here


----------



## Robin Usagani

^^^^ Thats even worse.. but at least he provides only "low resolution" so there will still be a chance someone buys large prints for more money LOL.  1300+ session in the next 2 years!  That is madness!


----------



## KmH

P. T. Barnum said it best....'There's a sucker born every minute."


----------



## msf

I think groupon takes 50% of each sale.  So their cut from the $69 sale is $34.50.  

600 deals, factor in a % wont redeem the coupons before the deadline because they forgot, lost it, or just didnt care.  Probably 3 hours invested in each portrait its better than working at walmart for 45 weeks.

If I was to do a groupon deal, I would give low res images, no prints and limited portrait time.  That way they can purchase prints or full size images and get more sales, and even buy more sitting time.


----------



## NateWagner

well, it wouldn't be as bad if you had your own studio though. I've seen them where they are the "environmental sessions" which take well more than an hour to do. At least with studio sessions you could do one after another and it wouldn't cost as much time.


----------



## Robin Usagani

True.. this one she says she will drive up 25 miles LOL.


----------



## NateWagner

yeah, for that sort of thing it's absolutely ridiculous. Although, I suppose if they are relatively new they could be trying to get their name out there. I mean, it would be crazy work for a year or two, but people love your work and maybe you get some bigger gigs through word of mouth. I mean... I guess it could jumpstart your popularity.


----------



## Mitica100

Here's a *link* for all the Groupon info (business).


----------



## Robin Usagani

I totally understand it if lets say she sells like 50 coupons just to get her name out there.. but 600?  Come on.  Maybe Ill do a groupon for $50, sell 2000 of them and then leave the country.  LOL JK.


----------



## NateWagner

Well, supposedly with Groupon they only use quality companies. So, theoretically they try to decide if you're big enough to handle what you are offering, and that you provide a quality service. So, theoretically people wouldn't leave the country, but I can see what you are saying. Really you wouldn't make much at all for the amount of time put in. 

On the bright side it is guaranteed income so if you had to quit or something or hire out your post processing to make it work you could do so.


----------



## DanEitreim

There's no way the people are going to book a year or more in advance! Or even 3 months! The refund rate must be horrendous!


----------



## Msappleberry13

I am the person who ran this Groupon and just came upon this thread. It is obviously old BUT i thought I would add my own knowledge about MY groupon and the experience i have had with them. I would say that Groupon was INCREDIBLY successful for me. Since my ad ran in August i have done about 1/4 of my sessions and would say that almost EVERY one of them has bought something additional with more than 50% spending over $200 and about 10% spending OVER $500!!! I have had MANY repeat customers already and people who saw my ad but didnt purchase for whatever reason have also bought full priced sessions! The redemption rate is supposed to be about 60% with Groupon and I am already paid so if people do not use them it isnt anything off my back. 

I would say Groupon isnt for everyone but for me in this economy it has opened doors that i couldnt imagine. I now have my own studio and feel so blessed!


----------



## GerryDavid

Welcome to the forum msappleberry!

I wish groupon would come to my area so I could run an special.


----------



## blazerj

2 things, she will take 50% of the coupon value, Groupon will get the rest, and 80% to 90% will utilize the groupon. The issue is that she could have my ability (which is awful).


----------



## JamieRat

Msappleberry13 said:


> I am the person who ran this Groupon and just came upon this thread. It is obviously old BUT i thought I would add my own knowledge about MY groupon and the experience i have had with them. I would say that Groupon was INCREDIBLY successful for me. Since my ad ran in August i have done about 1/4 of my sessions and would say that almost EVERY one of them has bought something additional with more than 50% spending over $200 and about 10% spending OVER $500!!! I have had MANY repeat customers already and people who saw my ad but didnt purchase for whatever reason have also bought full priced sessions! The redemption rate is supposed to be about 60% with Groupon and I am already paid so if people do not use them it isnt anything off my back.
> 
> I would say Groupon isnt for everyone but for me in this economy it has opened doors that i couldnt imagine. I now have my own studio and feel so blessed!



I also have used groupon for my studios and with HUGE success.

The real redemption rate seems to be under 50%. The key for groupons working for photographers is not giving away to much but still have a great deal. We did a studio session, 8x10,2-5x7's and 8 wallets of 1 pose for $12. We sold 1500 and booked 88 sessions that day. Our studio sales avg is about $250 and our groupon avg is about $150.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Jamie Rat, what you are doing is making sense.   Plus you do the shots in your studio.

I just updated my original post with the ad. She was giving away 15 high res. files with that $69. Part of me still doesnt belive someone would spend more money after they have 15 high resolustion files.


----------



## JamieRat

Schwettylens said:


> Jamie Rat, what you are doing is making sense.   Plus you do the shots in your studio.
> 
> I just updated my original post with the ad. She was giving away 15 high res. files with that $69. Part of me still doesnt belive someone would spend more money after they have 15 high resolustion files.



I would tend to agree. I wouldnt give away hi res images. I have a groupon going out tomorrow that is a 1hr on location shoot and a 8x10 for $49. Our onlocation sales avg is about $800- $1000 right now and I would hope to sell about 100-200 of these tomorrow


----------



## JamieRat

For all the groupon "Haters" I guess none of you want or need new clients and you have money growing on trees. 

No mater what Groupon gets you new customers!!! There are different arguments on what offer to put up. I tend to do a low price offer of one pose knowing that the client will like more poses and we will sell them more. Others focus on their 50% cut they get and hope for the repeat client. Both can work and both generate new clients for the photographer.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I am a fan of groupon.  I was ranting about that particular groupon JamieRat.

Groupon is awesome!


----------



## Higgs Boson

I have seen on this board that many photographers are not too business savvy.  Things like loss leaders, cost of customer acquisition, etc are not in the vocabulary.  Groupon or not, companies use coupons, rebates and other tactics to boost sales and generate traffic and it costs them a fraction of the potential.  Once the customer knows your name, sees your product, it's up to you to capitalize.  Capital....a bad word among the arteests.  And the only way to pay the bills.


----------



## swoop_ds

I sent in my business to be 'approved' today by groupon.  How long does that take?

Anyways, the offer I would be doing would be the usual 50$-75$ one hour session with a 11x14.  NO DIGITAL FILES.  They can pay another 300$ or more (haven't decided) for the files or order more prints.  I'm going to make them pick the print onsite.  I haven't decided when I'd try to do the up sells. Maybe onsite, or when I deliver the 11X14 or via web, etc.  any ideas?

I think it's key that they don't get any files unless they pay extra and that the print they do get is too big to be scanned with a normal home scanner.  

I think my main question about all this that I'm still trying to answer myself is when to do the upsell.  It seems wierd to do it at the session when the images don't look their best and at the same time if I get a ton of clients it could be hard to meet with everyone to give them their 11x14.

Anyways, I'm gonna give it a shot cause I want to grow my portrait business (I mostly do weddings)

-Dave


----------



## GerryDavid

From my experience its easier to guide a sales session in person, but its also more time consuming.


----------



## swoop_ds

I talked to them on the phone and the 1 hour session with a 11X14 is in the works.  I'll keep you guys updated if it works.  I'm not sure how much business will be generated since I'm not whoring out my images.

I guess my biggest thing now it going to be figuring how to do the upsell.  (preferably the day of.

-Dave


----------



## swoop_ds

also, what should I set print prices to?  I was thinking 10$ for a 4X6 and then upwards from there.  Is this too cheap or too much?  I was also thinking of making it 300-400 to buy the disc of images.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Whatever you do, you better have the shopping cart ready.


----------



## swoop_ds

Haha yeah I know, ideally I'd be happy with 50 coupons sold.  I found a guy in Vancouver (a lot bigger city than here) that did this exact coupon and he had 140 people or something.  Which I think is manageable.  I think the lack of giving away the images will lower the amount sold which is fine with me.


----------



## Robin Usagani

how about 560?  Like the OP


----------



## AndrewWilliam

For those of you who have done this, how long does it take for them to respond. I have submitted a request online but have yet to hear back.


----------



## swoop_ds

A rep phoned me the next day after I submitted a request. But now I'm waiting for the "marketing team" to look over stuff before the ad will run


----------



## Rosshole

I am interested to see how this pans out for you.  Good luck!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

im super interested if this works out too! Keep us updated!


----------



## FatBoy

Here's one local to me but this one is for event photography and expires in a year

$75 for a 1.5-Hour On-Location Photography Session Plus One 11" x 14" Print ($250 Value) from Event Horizon Fotografie

They only sold 11 so far though.  What if they sell over 365 of them?  Each one of these will take up a whole day with processing and all...

I can't post the link but it's in Harrisburg, PA


----------



## swoop_ds

I think that running groupon for event photography is a bad idea, what happens if two people have the same fate?


----------



## swoop_ds

It looks like the ad will run mid-february.  I'm getting my 'groupon faq' blogpost ready so that I don't have to answer a million questions over and over again.  My plan is to book sessions at 3:30 and 5:00pm on weekdays, and then 4 or 5 sessions on sundays.  I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## dnavarrojr

My brother used Groupon to promote his restaurant.  He sold a $20 gift certificate for $10 and Groupon took 40% of that, so he got $6 for a $20 gift certificate.

I advised him to limit it so that only one certificate could be used per meal and it expired after a year.

He sold almost 200 of them and after 6 months about 65% of them had been redeemed.  He thinks it brought in about 30 to 40 new repeat customers which he's happy with.


----------



## krisesch

This is the featured deal of today in San Francisco: Karina Marie Diaz Lifestyle Photographer Deal of the Day | Groupon San Francisco

The photographer already has over 800 sessions purchased, yet the deal  expires on August 5th. Can someone please tell me how he or she is going  to shoot over 800 sessions in 183 days? I declare shenanigans and have  already contacted Groupon on the fraudulent nature of this "deal."

What really pisses me off is the fact that the general public is going  to see this and think ok, so that's what a professional photo session  should cost, therefore setting an impossible precedent that will only  hurt our businesses. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## GerryDavid

If they do 5 sessions a day, 183 days is no problem, they will have 23 days off.    If they are mini portrait sessions and they have someone doing the processing and office work, is possible, although not desirable.


----------



## quiddity

businesses make projections all the time. of 800 you figure a 75 percent redemption then odds are very good they can meet this. i can see how photogs after the atl groupon fiasco get a little uppity but cmon man.


----------



## swoop_ds

My feature is supposed to run on the 8th. Ill keep you guys informed. I think it'll be a good thing as I'm not giving away much. I think the above boudoir session is okay as its only 45 and min, they don't get much so there's lots to be upsold to.


----------



## swoop_ds

My groupon is running today. It's lunchtime and it's at 46 sold.  So far I've only had to answer 6 emails and 1 call.  But I think it'll be worse tomorrow.


----------



## swoop_ds

I ended up selling 87, which is more than manageable. I'm glad that there's still a good chance of lots of upselling since all they get is a 11X14


----------



## Robin Usagani

nice... let me see the link


----------



## swoop_ds

I'm not sure if this link will work (the link used to be www.groupon.com/regina but only while the deal was on):

Last Mountain Photography Deal of the Day | Groupon Regina

Also, I didn't write that cheesy description in the link...


----------



## Robin Usagani

cool gl to you man. I cant do a groupon because I have a full time job.  It looks like you did it right.  You will get additional money I am sure.


----------



## GerryDavid

Once you do groupon, you have a full time job for half a year.   I wish they would come to my area, there should be enough people for it.


----------



## nmerrick

I have had personal experience with Groupon as a photographer, and one has to be very careful with the offer and in the up-selling. Groupon takes 50% of the fee, and I found that so far about 20% of the buyers have redeemed it after 8 months.

On the good side - I was able to convert a $59 purchase into a sales average of over $500 per client through careful selling, but it wasn't easy.

Bad side - You can't spend the money until the client has redeemed their coupon, since you'll need it to fund their minimum order. Also a lot of the clients are of the coupon mentality and won't come back. If you do sell a lot (I capped mine at 50), then you are in for a monster headache of scheduling, plus you just committed a year to servicing people who may not pay you any more money.

I actually wrote a blog piece about this last year, which you can find here:

http://www.zenologue.com/blog/2010/10/groupon-%E2%80%93-a-cheesy-deal-for-photographers/

There are too many Groupon horror stories out there for my liking and I won't be doing it again any time soon.

Nigel


----------



## GerryDavid

I thought groupon paid you right after it was done, and the money was free to spend.  Or do you mean you do not touch the money until they schedule, so you can use it to pay for the prints and stuff they order, so you wont be out of pocket later?

I think groupon sounds great, as long as you dont give them to much so they wont buy more, but give enough so it looks like a great deal.  Also keep things local so you do not have to travel and waste time traveling.

What do you mean it was hard and had to be careful to upsell?


----------



## nmerrick

GerryDavid said:


> I thought groupon paid you right after it was done, and the money was free to spend.  Or do you mean you do not touch the money until they schedule, so you can use it to pay for the prints and stuff they order, so you wont be out of pocket later?



Groupon paid me in 3 equal installments - 1 right after and the other two spaced 30 days apart. However, I got $30 for each one sold, but the cost of servicing each one if they only ordered what was in the package was almost $20. I therefore had to keep $20 aside for each Groupon sold for when the client redeemed it. So, yes, it's so that I won't be out of pocket later.



GerryDavid said:


> What do you mean it was hard and had to be careful to upsell?



Well, someone buys a package for sat $59 and it includes a couple of prints, but we can't stop there - we need to upsell them to a larger print, perhaps a wall portrait, in order to make a real profit. By using proven projection sales techniques and treating them exactly the same as a regular client, I was able to get them to purchase at least a 16x20 canvas and other gift prints. However, the sales process did feel a lot harder than it usually does for the regular clients.

Nigel


----------



## GerryDavid

it sounds like you forced them into buying more.  I do not believe in pressure sales.  If I was a customer and received pressure sales, I would not go back to the studio.  I want repeat customers.  

I show them the pictures and let them buy what they want.  Normally there are 25 picturse that they love out of a couple hundred *usually 3 or 4 of each unique pose* and encourage them to get the album.  Most people love the albums.    Ive started to show them a large print at the picture viewing, so far im 1/1 on this technique, and if it doesnt sell I plan to just put it on display somewhere for a while.

Selling shouldnt be hard.


----------



## Robin Usagani

what nmerrick was saying is exactly what I think how the groupon promo should be ran.  50-100 capped.


----------



## nmerrick

GerryDavid said:


> it sounds like you forced them into buying more.  I do not believe in pressure sales.  If I was a customer and received pressure sales, I would not go back to the studio.  I want repeat customers.



I think you misunderstood - there is no pressure selling involved at all, and if they want to leave without buying more, I don't make them feel bad. Most of them have done just that and still given me great testimonials to use. What I am saying is that we can't treat them as though we don't expect them to buy more just because they are a Groupon customer. I put them through my sales process and more often than not they see the benefit of hanging a 16 x 20 on the wall instead of having an 8x10 to lose in a drawer.

I don't believe in pressure selling one bit, nor manipulation. I've built my business around giving my clients what's best for them. However, in order to be successful we do need to adopt good sales techniques, such as projection sales and selling down (not up).



GerryDavid said:


> I show them the pictures and let them buy what they want.  Normally there are 25 picturse that they love out of a couple hundred *usually 3 or 4 of each unique pose* and encourage them to get the album.  Most people love the albums.    Ive started to show them a large print at the picture viewing, so far im 1/1 on this technique, and if it doesnt sell I plan to just put it on display somewhere for a while.
> 
> Selling shouldnt be hard.



So are you saying that you spend money up front on a large print on the chance they might buy it? How large is it? Why not just project a 30 x 40 onto a canvas in a frame?

If it were me, I would feel pressured into buying when presented with a print that way, but maybe that's just me.

An album is a great idea and I do use those as add-on sales for the photographs they don't want as wall portraits or gift prints. Like you say, people love the albums.

What about the other photographs that you show them, how do they see those?


----------



## GerryDavid

nmerrick said:


> I think you misunderstood - there is no pressure selling involved at all, and if they want to leave without buying more, I don't make them feel bad. Most of them have done just that and still given me great testimonials to use. What I am saying is that we can't treat them as though we don't expect them to buy more just because they are a Groupon customer. I put them through my sales process and more often than not they see the benefit of hanging a 16 x 20 on the wall instead of having an 8x10 to lose in a drawer.
> 
> I don't believe in pressure selling one bit, nor manipulation. I've built my business around giving my clients what's best for them. However, in order to be successful we do need to adopt good sales techniques, such as projection sales and selling down (not up).



Sorry for the misunderstanding.    I do free portraits time to time, and I always present them with a chance to buy more.  I figure it doesnt hurt to try.  

At first the free ones were for portfolio building and I got some great images from those.  The latest set of free portraits were for a beauty pageant awards.




nmerrick said:


> So are you saying that you spend money up front on a large print on the chance they might buy it? How large is it? Why not just project a 30 x 40 onto a canvas in a frame?
> 
> If it were me, I would feel pressured into buying when presented with a print that way, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> An album is a great idea and I do use those as add-on sales for the photographs they don't want as wall portraits or gift prints. Like you say, people love the albums.
> 
> What about the other photographs that you show them, how do they see those?



I dont usually spend money up front, with the exception of the print, and only if I have a model release signed ahead of time, so I know I can display it with out any problems.  some people do not like their picture shown unless they have full control.  So the release is a way to find out and make sure there are no problems.  There are to many people here with guns. 

The one time I did the wall print was a 16x20 from Sams club for $6, so not that much out of pocket, and if they go for it, its $125 additional sales.  Im always updating the photos in the hair salon I got pics in so either way I would probably spend that, may as well get more sales.  The Sam's here does a great job, not as good as WHCC but for half the price *on the 16x20* and for a much faster turn around *same day instead of 4 days* Sam's is good for this and for promotional materials.  

I just show the pictures on the computer, go through once and make note of which ones they like, then either put those online for them to make a choice at home or go through again and make the sale right there.  I give them a price sheet with all my various items for sale, show them the printed album and canvas on the wall.  Once I can justify it, I want to setup a canvas collection on the wall, but doing the math the 6 piece collection I want to do will cost $600.  Thats one 24x32 or something like that, two 16x20's and three 8x10 or three 8x8.  I figure once people see these they will love them.


----------



## nmerrick

This is starting to get a little off the original topic, but is interesting nonetheless.

Regarding the 16x20 Sam's print, would you really sell that to a client when you know it's not the top quality it could be if you sourced it from WHCC? What about the mounting? I'm sure it's not mounted at Sam's, or is it? How are they going to frame it in that case? For me, there's too much at stake to have prints made anywhere but at a pro lab, regardless of the difference in cost.

You mentioned that a canvas cluster collection would be great to have in the studio, which I agree with completely. However, at a material cost to you of $600, not including the time spent retouching etc, that's a $2,400 collection to sell with a standard 25% cost of sale. That would be a great sale to make, for sure, but I can't see how you would sell that by showing them their images at a small scale on a computer monitor. Sure, they might love the examples you have on the walls, but those are not their images, and in my experience samples don't sell anything except the idea. Without seeing their images at the appropriate size, most people focus purely on the price, and the sale is more likely lost.

Have you thought about adopting a projection sales strategy? I used to sell from the computer, just as you mentioned, but switched to projection on the advice of my mentor, Charles Lewis. The first sale paid for the projector. Since then, my average portrait sale has gone from about $125 to over $750, and I don't even have an optimal set-up. I just feel that you might be hurting your sales and leaving money on the table.

One sale could easily buy your wall sample collection 

Nigel


----------



## GerryDavid

The backing is an upgrade, and so far no one has chosen it.  You can get many nice 16x20 or larger frames that cant use the backings.  The main difference between a pro lab and a consumer lab is the colors are maintained for consistency.  some consumer labs do this as well.  The 2ndary difference is the paper, but when the consumer lab does a pretty good job, and when im in a time crunch, I'll go to sams.  but 99% of my customers work comes from whcc.

The projector is interesting, dont really have the money for it at this time.    As you said the first sale with increased sales could pay for it, but I dont have the capability of purchasing it at this time.


----------



## swoop_ds

I've booked three of my 87 shoots so far.  Most people who have contacted me aren't 100% sure when they want to do the shoot but want to do it in Spring/Summer.  I'm going to try and get a projector for proofing part of each order and see how that goes.

-Dave


----------



## Cinka

$69??? Holy smoke! What a deal. If she brings in $24,000 from this deal at 600 shoots, that's her whole year. She only made $24,000 for one year! That's below the poverty limit. On the other hand, she's created a MASSIVE client base in one year. Next year she'll get referrals.


----------



## GerryDavid

Cinka said:


> $69??? Holy smoke! What a deal. If she brings in $24,000 from this deal at 600 shoots, that's her whole year. She only made $24,000 for one year! That's below the poverty limit. On the other hand, she's created a MASSIVE client base in one year. Next year she'll get referrals.



You are forgetting upsells and those that do not claim the coupon.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Another rant!  $75 anywhere within 50 miles and you get 15 HIGH RESOLUTION files!!!!!  Wow.

Adam & Eve Photography Deal of the Day | Groupon Denver


----------



## FatBoy

Schwettylens said:


> Another rant!  $75 anywhere within 50 miles and you get 15 HIGH RESOLUTION files!!!!!  Wow.
> 
> Adam & Eve Photography Deal of the Day | Groupon Denver


 
That's a losing proposition right there...
It was established that the business only gets about 50%.  So they are down to $37.50.  
The photographer is willing to travel up to 50 miles one way.  (100 Miles Both ways / 20 MPG / 3.50 Gallon = 17.50)  Down to $20.00.
Up to two hours travel time, 30-45min session, plus say two hours to select, process, and edit 15 images (if they're really good.. or bad I suppose.)  ($20/4.5 hours)  They are making $4.44/hour.
Giving away your hard work for free---- PRICELESS!

I understand there is the possibility of upselling but I wouldn't bank my business on a possibility; especially when the only chance at not losing money is relying on upsales.


----------



## Robin Usagani

i think you pretty much lose the upsales if you give them high resolution files!  Also it is not very clear whether you will only see 15 or you will see more pictures and you decide which 15 you want.


----------



## FoggyLens

swoop_ds said:


> I've booked three of my 87 shoots so far. Most people who have contacted me aren't 100% sure when they want to do the shoot but want to do it in Spring/Summer. I'm going to try and get a projector for proofing part of each order and see how that goes.
> 
> -Dave




Dave how has it been going with your groupon?


----------



## swoop_ds

So far so good I guess.  I've only been contacted by about 10% of the people so far which is good and bad at the same time.  I've only actually shot one (an engagement shoot) and I'm shooting another one this weekend.  Then I have like one or so a week for awhile.  I dono when or if the other 90% are gonna all of a sudden contact me but I assume more will once it starts to get nicer out.

As for the one that I did shoot.  I got about $100 worth of upsells out of them and that was an online proofing (I wanted to do in person but they were 'too busy' and I didn't force it like I should have).

I'll try to update more as time passes.

-Dave


----------



## SurJones

Swoop: So how goes the groupon thing. Can you tell us, how they send you payment and what you have learned good and bad through this so far. thanks Im sure I wont be the only one who will appreciate it.


----------



## swoop_ds

Hello,

To answer the payment question, you receive three cheques for a third of your payment. One every 30 days or so it seems like. So far i've only booked about 10% of my groupon people, and only actually shot 2 of them. So I don't have a whole lot of knowledge yet! I dono maybe I won't book that many of them after its all said and done. Ill let you guys know more once I know more.


----------



## russ218

Too bad this offer is already sold out. It's one fine deal!!!


----------



## RockstarPhotography

So does this mean I can get 9 hours of wedding photography for 414?


----------



## indeedies

I know this is a very old thread but I was wondering, Dave, how is it going?

-Shawn


----------



## swoop_ds

Hey shawn,  things have been going great. Most of my groupon customers purchase about $300 worth of up sells. After the shoot. Also, I've done about 20% of the clients and I really can't see doing much more than 50% pod them before the coupon expires but maybe ill get a flood of calls at Christmas


----------



## dnavarrojr

I talked to a photographer from Kansas City last weekend while at a seminar who did a Groupon deal.  

A $99 portrait with an 8x10 (unframed) print for $49.  Studio only by appointment.  Client comes in, he spends 10 minutes getting them posed, takes 5 pictures.  Shows them the unedited pictures in Lightroom on his computer, they pick one, he gets them a print within 10 days they can pick up at his studio.  Altogether he said he got the process down to 30 minutes per client and he says he's upsold 5x7's, wallets and larger prints to 75% of the people who come in with an average of $300 (must be a magic number).  He also sells the 5 edited photos on disc at web resolution for $30.

He said he maxed out at the 2,000 limit he set and he set the expiration at 18 months.  Restrictions include no evening or weekend appointments and appointments subject to availability.  The deal expires this coming September and he said only about 35% to 40% have been redeemed.  He also said that if anyone calls to make an appointment AFTER it expires, he'll allow them to use the Groupon as a "50% off coupon" and they'd only have to pay the remaining $50 balance.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Msappleberry13 said:


> I am the person who ran this Groupon and just came upon this thread. It is obviously old BUT i thought I would add my own knowledge about MY groupon and the experience i have had with them. I would say that Groupon was INCREDIBLY successful for me. Since my ad ran in August i have done about 1/4 of my sessions and would say that almost EVERY one of them has bought something additional with more than 50% spending over $200 and about 10% spending OVER $500!!! I have had MANY repeat customers already and people who saw my ad but didnt purchase for whatever reason have also bought full priced sessions! The redemption rate is supposed to be about 60% with Groupon and I am already paid so if people do not use them it isnt anything off my back.
> 
> I would say Groupon isnt for everyone but for me in this economy it has opened doors that i couldnt imagine. I now have my own studio and feel so blessed!



LOLOLOL

this is so fishy... I'm like 98% sure that Msappleberry works for Groupon. Groupon was/is in the gutter and trying to get some good PR. Poorly vieled with a newly registered account 1 poster with a "too good to be true" success story.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

What was the post date?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> What was the post date?



Do YOU think Msappleberry is legit???

I don't know the post date. 

But something seemed off with that post...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

It's from a year ago today. 

Sure, why not?

We've had several threads calling people out, and those people appearing to defend themselves.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It's from a year ago today.
> 
> Sure, why not?
> 
> We've had several threads calling people out, and those people appearing to defend themselves.



One poster, unbelievable success story plugging a struggling company, never to be seen or heard from again.

i'm no detective but that doesnt seem to add up. cmon now..


----------



## Robin Usagani

yeah... i call it bull **** too.  Really.. people arent stupid.  Once they have the files, you cant up sell them anything.  There is no way she would make that much more than what she got from 50% of the deal.


----------



## GerryDavid

groupon is struggling?  I thought they were making billlions?


----------



## unpopular

yet another bunch of professional photographers whining about the market for their inability to remain competitive.


----------

